# Squirrel setup



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Buddy wants to hunt squirrels with ss. I have been away from spirt too long to be reliable source of info snd don't want to steer him wrong.
Soooooo . . .
Please give me some recommends re band setup and ammo.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I can only tell ya what works best for me. For a 30”draw. 1”-3/4” of .70 elastic maxed out and 7/16 steel. Close up shots in trees I carry .395 cal lead cause it doesn’t bounce nearly as bad. Hope this helps.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Exactly what Joe said.


----------

